# Girls Training in Europe.



## Fall 2021 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello,
Any recommendations?
My daughter plays ECNL, she will be graduating a year after her teammates and because of it she would like to train and study her senior year abroad. We are looking for a well known regiorous soccer training program for girls.


----------



## Texas2Cali (Jan 12, 2022)

Fall 2021 said:


> Hello,
> Any recommendations?
> My daughter plays ECNL, she will be graduating a year after her teammates and because of it she would like to train and study her senior year abroad. We are looking for a well known regiorous soccer training program for girls.


This program has been holding ID sessions in the US. Can't vouch for their quality:




__





						Female Academy » i2i Soccer Academy
					






					i2isocceracademy.com


----------

